# I'm giving my Charge away :'(



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

As I sit here admiring how incredible and awe inspiring my beloved Droid Charge's screen looks I'm getting a knot in my stomach...cause I know that what I'm going to do is unthinkable but it has to be done...I'm going to give my phone away.
I met a man a couple of months ago. He came into the store I was working in having trouble with his Droid X. I found out that he lives in my community but also found out that he is dying of cancer and can't leave the house much and has become obsessed with his Droid. When I was helping him with his phone I showed him my Charge and he lit up like the 4th of July when he saw how irresistibley beautiful the screen was. I have the phone with me every day and I still light up when I look at it. 
Since then I go to his house every so often and take him grocery shopping and help him with any issues with his phone. We're both lunatics with our phones always having a micro fiber cloth at arm's reach.
I tried calling VZW a few times to see if they would send him a courtesy Charge for free but they can't.

In 2 weeks i'm moving to L.A. and it dawned on me that I should just take his X and give him my Charge. A big part of me screamed "Are you crazy? This is our baby?". 
He recently switched doctors and is on chemotherapy and has a better chance of beating it now...and he better, cause someone will have take care of my mighty beastly ninja :'(

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## VonnerNIX (Aug 22, 2011)

That is very admirable. It's people like you who help make the world a better place. I applaud you!


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there a way you can set something up here and ask for donations? I am sure there are enough good people on here that probably could buy one


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow dude 98% of the worlds population wouldn't even think of doing that for another person they would just shove him off like he's a nobody I bow to you good sir


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, and you guys don't have to worry about donations, though I do appreciate the gesture.
And yes, 99.98725% of the time I would never DREAM of doing this. Even when I was on the phone with customer service and they told me there was nothing they could do, it didn't cross my mind once to just give him mine. I wasn't going to even give up this phone whenever I get my next one; I was just gonna swap SIMs. For some reason, while driving home from work today the idea came out of nowhere and I thought, "oh no this makes too much sense. Now I'm gonna have to do it! =-O "
It's a rare case because he's a really good guy that has the same utterly insane and purely genuine appreciation for these phones as I (we) do.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## TWong1200 (Jun 7, 2011)

I applaud you. I'm a firm believer of karma and believe me, you will be repaid in some way or fashion. God speed to that gentleman


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

that's pretty cool bro!


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely good to see that there are still good people like you in this world dude


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow. That's great. Makes me want to give YOU my charge....


----------



## okubricko (Jun 13, 2011)

That is great, God bless you buddy. Truly a selfless act.


----------



## tysdad08 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think we should all pitch in and buy this dude the charge that's for sale in the other thread.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krustys_ (Jun 10, 2011)

Rominucka,

You are truly a sent angel for this fella. Your thoughtfulness for this man has surely brightened his life, and the brighter screen will remind him of that when you move. 
Watching my 10 yr old son go through this disease, and in this journey people like you are so far so few. I applaud you very loudly!


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

Hats off to ya 


----------



## acgr4me (Jul 29, 2011)

Very noble gesture. I applaud you sir.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish there were more people like you in this world. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Krustys_ said:


> Rominucka,
> 
> You are truly a sent angel for this fella. Your thoughtfulness for this man has surely brightened his life, and the brighter screen will remind him of that when you move.
> Watching my 10 yr old son go through this disease, and in this journey people like you are so far so few. I applaud you very loudly!


Thank you and I am so sorry to hear that about your son and I can only pray that it's not terminal.

And thanks to everybody else for their kind words.

And for those suggesting somehow getting me another Charge, I don't think I can replace the one I have now. It would be like getting a look-a-like dog to replace the one that died or ran away.
The only thing that I would accept in light of this is a specially made VZW 4G-LTE GS2 from Samsung....otherwise my friend's X2 will be enough


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

So after work today I was supposed to take my friend to Walmart for some groceries and I decided to surprise him by going to a corporate store so we could do the ESN switch on the accounts.
Before we left (without telling him what I was doing) I showed him my new wallpaper of a really bright, colorful nebula in space and he was freaking out, "Oh my God...look at that picture!!!!" 
So when we started driving away from Walmart to the Verizon store I told him that he can have my phone. At first he didn't believe me and when he finally did believe me he said........"I don't want it".
WHAT!?!?! I had a feeling that he'd refuse, saying that he can't take my baby, but he said that it would make him too nervous to have to learn a different phone. He's not tech savvy but he has gotten the DX down pretty well. 
I guess I can see if I can find a DX Motoblur Launcher and framework theme that'll work for the Charge, otherwise he said he's really happy with the X.

We did go to the Verizon store anyway. I wanted to show him the Bionic. Now, he's got bad eyesight and even HE can see how bad the screen is HAHAHA poor Motorola. That sucks though because I was thinking after I get to L.A. and start my new job, I'd buy him a Bionic, set it up with his accounts and ship it out to him. 
I bought him regular screen protectors for his X though. He has the anti-glare. This should make a world of difference with his screen.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Rominucka said:


> I guess I can see if I can find a DX Motoblur Launcher and framework theme that'll work for the Charge, otherwise he said he's really happy with the X.


I think there's a motoblur theme in the Droid Charge theme section over at xda if I remember right.

Sent from my GummyCHARGED Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I will give you TWO DX's for your Charge


----------

